# Xorg 7 marcado hoy como estable en x86

## pacho2

Pues eso, a ver si la transición no es muy complicada  :Wink: 

¿sabéis de algun HOWTO o pequeño manual en el que expliquen la transición?

Quiero tenerlo todo bien claro antes de actualizar  :Smile: 

Tengo una tarjeta nvidia, ¿tendré algun problema con el driver?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Tengo una tarjeta nvidia, ¿tendré algun problema con el driver? 

 

con el xorg-7.1 no funcionaran los drivers propietarios ( como el de nvidia); tendrás que usar el driver nv p.ej.

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg

http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml

saluetes

----------

## aj2r

Ey! ¡No lo he visto anunciado! Parece que toca un emerge --sync y borrar unas cuantas entradas en mi package.keywords   :Smile: 

----------

## artic

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tengo una tarjeta nvidia, ¿tendré algun problema con el driver?  
> 
> con el xorg-7.1 no funcionaran los drivers propietarios ( como el de nvidia); tendrás que usar el driver nv p.ej.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg
> ...

 

Solo ocurre con la version xorg-server a partir de la 1.1.0 (pq las .99 creo q ya no estan en portage)  ,funcionar funciona pero las fuentes no se comportan muy bien y  estara solucionado en las version 9*** de nvidia.

Salu2

----------

## aj2r

Parece que tendré que esperar hasta mañana, he hecho el sync y sigue estando en ~x86   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## pacho2

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Tengo una tarjeta nvidia, ¿tendré algun problema con el driver?  
> 
> con el xorg-7.1 no funcionaran los drivers propietarios ( como el de nvidia); tendrás que usar el driver nv p.ej.
> 
> http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Modular_Xorg
> ...

 

Gracias por los link  :Smile: 

El 7.0 tiene algun problema con nvidia? (que es el que se ha marcado como estable)

http://packages.gentoo.org/ebuilds/?xorg-x11-7.0-r1

----------

## pacho2

Parece que no   :Confused: 

----------

## cohone

Yo, antes de actualizar al xorg 7.1 utilicé el 7.0 con nvidia y funcionaba perfectamente, creo que utilicé el mismo xorg.conf que el 6.8 y todo.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Parece que tendré que esperar hasta mañana, he hecho el sync y sigue estando en ~x86

 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-446184.html

 *Quote:*   

> Yo, antes de actualizar al xorg 7.1 utilicé el 7.0 con nvidia y funcionaba perfectamente

 

con la versión 7.0 no deberías tener problemas; con la 7.1 lo que ya hemos hablao. 

Ya veréis que si queréis instalar el último xorg-server os hace un block si tenéis instalao nvidia-glx  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## pcmaster

He hecho el --rsync y me pide actualizar a xorg-7.0-r1, pero hay un montón de paquetes que bloquean (obviamente, los de xorg-6.8.2-r7).

¿Han de desinstalarse uno a uno manualmente? ¿O hay algun método rápido?

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿Han de desinstalarse uno a uno manualmente? ¿O hay algun método rápido?

 

 *http://www.gentoo.org/proj/en/desktop/x/x11/modular-x-howto.xml wrote:*   

> quickpkg xorg-x11
> 
> emerge -Ca xorg-x11 virtual/x11

 

aseguraos de leer bien la guía, sobre todo tened claro que USES y que INPUT_DEVICES y que VIDEO_CARDS añadir a vuestro make.conf antes de proseguir.

saluetes

----------

## Kensai

hmm finalmente les ha llegado la pesadilla al estable. Exito a todos.  :Laughing: 

----------

## gringo

siguiendo el manual no debería haber ningún probelma  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## Kensai

Estando en #gentoo si estoy viendo que hay muchos problemas y hasta de compilacion. Ejemplo: Gentoo support | xorg 7 digest issues / "file already fully retrieved" is being worked on

----------

## pcmaster

Actualización completada.

Tras hacer el emerge -Ca xorg/x11 virtual/x11 he hecho un

emerge xorg-x11

y se ha actualizado. Cuando le faltaban unos 27 paquetes se ha interrumpido diciendo que moviese/borrase/renombrase el directorio xkb (no recuerdo ahora su localización exacta).

TRas moverlo a /root, he repetido el emerge xorg-x11 y la compilación ha acabado sin nigún problema, emergiendo los 27 paquetes que faltaban.

Ahora estoy escribiendo esto desde el X11 modular, con Firefox  :Smile: 

----------

## maximan

 *pcmaster wrote:*   

> Actualización completada.
> 
> Tras hacer el emerge -Ca xorg/x11 virtual/x11 he hecho un
> 
> emerge xorg-x11
> ...

 

Cuales fueron tus pasos ?? tuviste problemas con el driver de nvidia??? te funcionan todas las fuentes??

Maxi

----------

## Kensai

con 7.0 nvidia no tiene problema, eso si con 7.1 nvidia no funciona, tendremos que esperar hasta agosto o despues para que lanzen una actualizacion al driver de nvidia.

----------

## kabutor

bueno, ya he terminado ha sido algo problematico, desde el principio un error con el libwacom y luego un error con el libXaw y xterm que he solucionado reemergiendo xterm, aunque creo que no es el unico que se me ha quedad colgado..

En fin, a ver si en el resto de maquinas va mejor  :Smile: 

----------

## pcmaster

 *maximan wrote:*   

>  *pcmaster wrote:*   Actualización completada.
> 
> Tras hacer el emerge -Ca xorg/x11 virtual/x11 he hecho un
> 
> emerge xorg-x11
> ...

 

No tengo una tarjeta nVidia, sino una ATI radeon 9200.

En el archivo /etc/make.conf añadí lo siguiente:

```
# Xorg modular

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse -acecad -aiptek -calcomp -citron -digitaledge -dmc

 -dynapro -elo2300 -elographics -evdev -fpit -hyperpen -jamstudio -joystick -mag

ellan -magictouch -microtouch -mutouch -palmax -penmount -spaceorb -summa -synap

tics% -tek4957 -ur98 -vmmouse -void"

VIDEO_CARDS="-i128 -mga radeon -savage -apm -ark -chips -cirrus -cyrix -dummy -f

bdev -fglrx% -glint -i740 -i810 -imstt -mach64 -neomagic -newport -nsc -nv -nvid

ia% -r128 -rendition -s3 -s3virge -siliconmotion -sis -sisusb -sunbw2 -suncg14 -

suncg3 -suncg6 -sunffb -sunleo -suntcx -tdfx -tga -trident -tseng -v4l -vesa -vg

a -via -vmware -voodoo"

```

En cuanto a las fuentes no lo he probado exhaustivamente, simplemente al iniciar las X sigue funcionando "como siempre". O al menos, eso parece, de momento, cuando puse el mensaje anterior acababa de entrar en las X tras la compilación.

Tras compilar, al hacer el etc-update ha modificado algo el /etc/X11/xorg.conf, como copié el antiguo, aquí os lo pongo:

```
# diff xorg.conf xorg.conf.antiguo

74a75

>     RgbPath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

94a96

> #    ModulePath "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

```

y este es el xorg.conf actual:

```

# File generated by xorgconfig.

#

# Copyright 2004 The X.Org Foundation

#

# Permission is hereby granted, free of charge, to any person obtaining a

# copy of this software and associated documentation files (the "Software"),

# to deal in the Software without restriction, including without limitation

# the rights to use, copy, modify, merge, publish, distribute, sublicense,

# and/or sell copies of the Software, and to permit persons to whom the

# Software is furnished to do so, subject to the following conditions:

# 

# The above copyright notice and this permission notice shall be included in

# all copies or substantial portions of the Software.

# 

# THE SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED "AS IS", WITHOUT WARRANTY OF ANY KIND, EXPRESS OR

# IMPLIED, INCLUDING BUT NOT LIMITED TO THE WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY,

# FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE AND NONINFRINGEMENT.  IN NO EVENT SHALL

# The X.Org Foundation BE LIABLE FOR ANY CLAIM, DAMAGES OR OTHER LIABILITY,

# WHETHER IN AN ACTION OF CONTRACT, TORT OR OTHERWISE, ARISING FROM, OUT OF

# OR IN CONNECTION WITH THE SOFTWARE OR THE USE OR OTHER DEALINGS IN THE

# SOFTWARE.

# 

# Except as contained in this notice, the name of The X.Org Foundation shall

# not be used in advertising or otherwise to promote the sale, use or other

# dealings in this Software without prior written authorization from

# The X.Org Foundation.

#

# **********************************************************************

# Refer to the xorg.conf(5x) man page for details about the format of 

# this file.

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Module section -- this  section  is used to specify

# which dynamically loadable modules to load.

# **********************************************************************

#

Section "Module"

# This loads the DBE extension module.

    Load        "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

# This loads the miscellaneous extensions module, and disables

# initialisation of the XFree86-DGA extension within that module.

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

# This loads the font modules

    Load        "type1"

#    Load        "speedo"

    Load        "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

# This loads the GLX module

    Load       "glx"

# This loads the DRI module

    Load       "dri"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Files section.  This allows default font and rgb paths to be set

# **********************************************************************

Section "Files"

# The location of the RGB database.  Note, this is the name of the

# file minus the extension (like ".txt" or ".db").  There is normally

# no need to change the default.

# Multiple FontPath entries are allowed (which are concatenated together),

# as well as specifying multiple comma-separated entries in one FontPath

# command (or a combination of both methods)

# 

# 

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/CID/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/local/"

    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/freefont/"

# The module search path.  The default path is shown here.

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Server flags section.

# **********************************************************************

Section "ServerFlags"

# Uncomment this to cause a core dump at the spot where a signal is 

# received.  This may leave the console in an unusable state, but may

# provide a better stack trace in the core dump to aid in debugging

#    Option "NoTrapSignals"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><Fn> VT switch sequence

# (where n is 1 through 12).  This allows clients to receive these key

# events.

#    Option "DontVTSwitch"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><BS> server abort sequence

# This allows clients to receive this key event.

#    Option "DontZap"

# Uncomment this to disable the <Crtl><Alt><KP_+>/<KP_-> mode switching

# sequences.  This allows clients to receive these key events.

#    Option "Dont Zoom"

# Uncomment this to disable tuning with the xvidtune client. With

# it the client can still run and fetch card and monitor attributes,

# but it will not be allowed to change them. If it tries it will

# receive a protocol error.

#    Option "DisableVidModeExtension"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local xvidtune client. 

#    Option "AllowNonLocalXvidtune"

# Uncomment this to disable dynamically modifying the input device

# (mouse and keyboard) settings. 

#    Option "DisableModInDev"

# Uncomment this to enable the use of a non-local client to

# change the keyboard or mouse settings (currently only xset).

#    Option "AllowNonLocalModInDev"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Input devices

# **********************************************************************

# **********************************************************************

# Core keyboard's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier   "Keyboard1"

    Driver   "kbd"

# For most OSs the protocol can be omitted (it defaults to "Standard").

# When using XQUEUE (only for SVR3 and SVR4, but not Solaris),

# uncomment the following line.

#    Option     "Protocol"      "Xqueue"

    Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

#    Option   "Xleds"      "1 2 3"

#    Option "LeftAlt"     "Meta"

#    Option "RightAlt"    "ModeShift"

# To customise the XKB settings to suit your keyboard, modify the

# lines below (which are the defaults).  For example, for a non-U.S.

# keyboard, you will probably want to use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

# If you have a US Microsoft Natural keyboard, you can use:

#    Option "XkbModel"    "microsoft"

#

# Then to change the language, change the Layout setting.

# For example, a german layout can be obtained with:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

# or:

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "de"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  "nodeadkeys"

#

# If you'd like to switch the positions of your capslock and

# control keys, use:

#    Option "XkbOptions"  "ctrl:swapcaps"

# These are the default XKB settings for Xorg

#    Option "XkbRules"    "xorg"

#    Option "XkbModel"    "pc105"

#    Option "XkbLayout"   "us"

#    Option "XkbVariant"  ""

#    Option "XkbOptions"  ""

#    Option "XkbDisable"

    Option "XkbRules"   "xorg"

    Option "XkbModel"   "pc105"

    Option "XkbLayout"   "es"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Core Pointer's InputDevice section

# **********************************************************************

Section "InputDevice"

# Identifier and driver

    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"   "ImPS/2"

    Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mice"

    

# Mouse-speed setting for PS/2 mouse.

#    Option "Resolution"   "256"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

# the following line.

#    Option "Protocol"   "Xqueue"

# Baudrate and SampleRate are only for some Logitech mice. In

# almost every case these lines should be omitted.

#    Option "BaudRate"   "9600"

#    Option "SampleRate"   "150"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button Microsoft mice

# Emulate3Timeout is the timeout in milliseconds (default is 50ms)

#    Option "Emulate3Buttons"

#    Option "Emulate3Timeout"    "50"

# ChordMiddle is an option for some 3-button Logitech mice

#    Option "ChordMiddle"

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Other input device sections 

# this is optional and is required only if you

# are using extended input devices.  This is for example only.  Refer

# to the xorg.conf man page for a description of the options.

# **********************************************************************

#

# Section "InputDevice" 

#    Identifier  "Mouse2"

#    Driver      "mouse"

#    Option      "Protocol"      "MouseMan"

#    Option      "Device"        "/dev/mouse2"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball"

#    Driver     "magellan"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "spaceball2"

#    Driver     "spaceorb"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/cua0"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen0"

#    Driver     "microtouch"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "1412"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "15184"

#    Option     "MinY"          "15372"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "1230"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

#

# Section "InputDevice"

#    Identifier "touchscreen1"

#    Driver     "elo2300"

#    Option     "Device"        "/dev/ttyS0"

#    Option     "MinX"          "231"

#    Option     "MaxX"          "3868"

#    Option     "MinY"          "3858"

#    Option     "MaxY"          "272"

#    Option     "ScreenNumber"  "0"

#    Option     "ReportingMode" "Scaled"

#    Option     "ButtonThreshold"       "17"

#    Option     "ButtonNumber"  "1"

#    Option     "SendCoreEvents"

# EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Monitor section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of monitor sections may be present

Section "Monitor"

    Identifier  "Philips 107T"

# HorizSync is in kHz unless units are specified.

# HorizSync may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    HorizSync   30-71

#    HorizSync   30-64         # multisync

#    HorizSync   31.5, 35.2    # multiple fixed sync frequencies

#    HorizSync   15-25, 30-50  # multiple ranges of sync frequencies

# VertRefresh is in Hz unless units are specified.

# VertRefresh may be a comma separated list of discrete values, or a

# comma separated list of ranges of values.

# NOTE: THE VALUES HERE ARE EXAMPLES ONLY.  REFER TO YOUR MONITOR'S

# USER MANUAL FOR THE CORRECT NUMBERS.

    VertRefresh 50-160

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Graphics device section

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of graphics device sections may be present

# Standard VGA Device:

Section "Device"

    Identifier   "Standard VGA"

    VendorName   "Unknown"

    BoardName   "Unknown"

# The chipset line is optional in most cases.  It can be used to override

# the driver's chipset detection, and should not normally be specified.

#    Chipset   "generic"

# The Driver line must be present.  When using run-time loadable driver

# modules, this line instructs the server to load the specified driver

# module.  Even when not using loadable driver modules, this line

# indicates which driver should interpret the information in this section.

    Driver     "vga"

# The BusID line is used to specify which of possibly multiple devices

# this section is intended for.  When this line isn't present, a device

# section can only match up with the primary video device.  For PCI

# devices a line like the following could be used.  This line should not

# normally be included unless there is more than one video device

# intalled.

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

EndSection

# Device configured by xorgconfig:

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "Radeon 9200"

    Driver      "radeon"

#    Option   "AGPMode"   "2"

#    Option   "RenderAccel"   "on"

    #VideoRam    131072

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# Screen sections

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of screen sections may be present.  Each describes

# the configuration of a single screen.  A single specific screen section

# may be specified from the X server command line with the "-screen"

# option.

Section "Screen"

    Identifier  "Screen 1"

    Device      "Radeon 9200"

    Monitor     "Philips 107T"

    DefaultDepth 24

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       8

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       16

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

    Subsection "Display"

        Depth       24

        Modes       "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

        ViewPort    0 0

    EndSubsection

EndSection

# **********************************************************************

# ServerLayout sections.

# **********************************************************************

# Any number of ServerLayout sections may be present.  Each describes

# the way multiple screens are organised.  A specific ServerLayout

# section may be specified from the X server command line with the

# "-layout" option.  In the absence of this, the first section is used.

# When now ServerLayout section is present, the first Screen section

# is used alone.

Section "ServerLayout"

# The Identifier line must be present

    Identifier  "Simple Layout"

# Each Screen line specifies a Screen section name, and optionally

# the relative position of other screens.  The four names after

# primary screen name are the screens to the top, bottom, left and right

# of the primary screen.  In this example, screen 2 is located to the

# right of screen 1.

    Screen "Screen 1"

# Each InputDevice line specifies an InputDevice section name and

# optionally some options to specify the way the device is to be

# used.  Those options include "CorePointer", "CoreKeyboard" and

# "SendCoreEvents".

    InputDevice "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

    InputDevice "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

 Section "DRI"

    Mode 0666

 EndSection

```

----------

## pacho2

Perfecto   :Cool: 

Todo bien tras actualizar 

Saludos

kabutor: corre revdep-rebuild, es imprescindible

pcmaster: Veo que tienes una ATi 9200,¿pudiste hacer funcionar los drivers de ATI?

Saludos y gracias por la información

----------

## pcmaster

hace tiempo sí, pero ahora...

Tengo otro PC (un Pentium III) también con una Radeon 9200 (aunque en versión SE) y los drivers de ATI se han fastidiado al actualizarlos. Con la última versión, no funciona la aceleración. Sigo probando...

Por cierto, al actualizar ha desaparecido el archivo /usr/X11R6/bin/xwininfo por lo que un script que lo usa ha dejado de funcionar.

----------

## kabutor

 *pacho2 wrote:*   

> Perfecto  
> 
> kabutor: corre revdep-rebuild, es imprescindible
> 
> 

 

revdep-rebuild me da un error en uno de los paquetes, imagemagick creo.. 

No es grave, pq el sistema funciona veremos (ventajas de tener nvidia me digo a mi mismo).

Una duda, Xorg 70 y fglrx funcionan? Lo digo pq tengo q actualizar el servidor este fin de semana, pero la TVOut es imprescindible q funcione, con o sin aceleracion me da igual, preferiria con todo sea dicho, pero no se si alguin lo ha probado.

La tarjeta es una 9100IGP

----------

## pcmaster

kabutor: me pasa lo mismo, y tengo una ATI.

En el Pentium III también necesito la salida de TV, probaré a actualizar y te cuento.

----------

## pcmaster

Solucionado lo del xwininfo: ahopra es un paquete aparte, y está en ~x86.

Solución: añadir la linea 

x11-apps/xwininfo ~x86

al archivo /etc/portage/package.keywords

y listo, ya se puede emerger:

# emerge xwininfo

----------

## aj2r

Yo hace tiempo que uso las Xorg-7.0 (desde que salieron) y los drivers propietarios de ati funcionan con la versión 7.0, pero con la 7.1 no ya que ha habido un cambio de ABI. A ver si la próxima versión de los drivers soporta el cambio de ABI   :Rolling Eyes: 

EDITO-> Hoy he hecho emerge --sync y todavía:

 *Quote:*   

> !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=xorg-x11-7.0" have been masked.
> 
> !!! One of the following masked packages is required to complete your request:
> 
> - x11-base/xorg-x11-7.0-r1 (masked by: ~x86 keyword)

 

Si no fuese porque hace tiempo que ya lo tengo en mi sistema...    :Wink: 

----------

## pcmaster

El directorio del que se que se quejaba era /usr/lib/X11/xkb. Moviéndolo a /root se soluciona. En el Pentium III me ha pasado lo mismo al actualizar (aún está compilando).

----------

## pacho2

 *aj2r wrote:*   

> Yo hace tiempo que uso las Xorg-7.0 (desde que salieron) y los drivers propietarios de ati funcionan con la versión 7.0, pero con la 7.1 no ya que ha habido un cambio de ABI. A ver si la próxima versión de los drivers soporta el cambio de ABI  
> 
> EDITO-> Hoy he hecho emerge --sync y todavía:
> 
>  *Quote:*   !!! All ebuilds that could satisfy ">=xorg-x11-7.0" have been masked.
> ...

 

Algo no te funciona bien, cambia tu mirror de rsync

Saludos

----------

## maximan

Mi migracion hacia la xorg 7.0 fue como lo previsto, funciono muy bien.

Tuve un problema al emerger los drivers de nvidia pero es porque tengo los patch del kernel no-2 y solo tuve que cambiar un ln -s del linux nada mas.

Me funciono bien con el ultimo driver de nvidia, que a su vez le tuve que poner el patch de mm (8762).

Note un cambio en la perfomance en la respuesta a las ventanas, pero no se si es una percerpcion mira o porque esta asi, lo voy a seguir viendo para ver como sigue trabajando.

Tengo 2 problemas, a ver si a alguno le paso.

el aterm no me funciona (ya lo emergie de nuevo), me da el siguiente error al abrirlo 

```
aterm

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: can't load color "Black", colorID = 0, (29)

aterm: aborting

```

y el conky tambien no me funciona bien, no tengo todos los colores

```
conky

Conky: can't parse X color 'hotpink'

Conky: on_bottom is deprecated.  use own_window_hints below

Conky: can't parse X color 'white'

Conky: can't parse X color 'white'

Conky: can't parse X color 'white'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'black'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'black'

Conky: can't parse X color 'black'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: can't parse X color 'grey'

Conky: desktop window (11a) is root window

Conky: drawing to desktop window

Conky: drawing to single buffer

```

Por otro lado tuve que poner algunas font en el portage.keyword porque no las tenia, por cierto yo no puse la lista de paquetes que sale en el wiki porque eso era porque estaba maskeada ahora esta estable, solo algunas fonts no me funcionaron que las meti en el keyword.

Por ahora no he notado nada raro en el funcionamiento, parece todo normal.

----------

## quelcom

No se pueden indicar los colores en hexadecimal?

Saludos

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Hola. Compile Xorg 7.0, hice todo lo que lei. Tuve demasiados problemas.. casa 10 hs hasta que lo arregle.. de todo un poco.. cirtarlo es un tanto complicado.. Lo que si noto es que funciona mas rapido el servidor X.. alguien noto esto?

Bueno fue un parto pero ya esta. Muchas cosas no sabia como resolverlas.. Si alguien sabe ingles seria bueno traducir la ayuda o generar una guia en nuestro idioma camaradas. Yo algo de ingles entiendo pero tengo bastantes falencias para hacer esa guia. Saludos y gracias por lo que hacen queridos gurues.

----------

## Sparkster

Chicos, ¿qué diferencia hay entre xorg-server y xorg-x11?

Lo pregunto por aquello de que yo tengo el xorg instalado pero no tengo el paquete xorg-x11...   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## pacho2

xorg-x11 ahora es como el paquete gnome: sirve para instalar lo más común, no es realmente un paquete

Saludos

----------

## Sparkster

Entonces teniendo instalado xorg-server no tengo por qué meter el xorg-x11, ¿no?

Lo digo porque en el xorg-server pone como versión 1.0.nosequé, y no sale 7.1 por ningún sitio xD

----------

## Pablo S. Barrera

Me parece que necesitas compilar ambos! Dale bola a todo si vas a cambiar el xorg-x11 que es medio lio, yo tuve unos cuantos problemas que los arregle pero los tuve.

----------

## pacho2

 *Sparkster wrote:*   

> Entonces teniendo instalado xorg-server no tengo por qué meter el xorg-x11, ¿no?
> 
> Lo digo porque en el xorg-server pone como versión 1.0.nosequé, y no sale 7.1 por ningún sitio xD

 

No es estrictamente necesario que lo instales. xorg 7.0 está formado por, por ejemplo, ese xorg-server 1.0.x

La utilidad que tiene el paquete es que sirve para instalar lo más común, por ejemplo las fuentes de 100dpi y demás

Si quieres un sistema minimalista te puedes quedar como estás, de todos modos es muy probable que, si ahora intentas actualizar, se te instale el xorg-x11, ya que es muy probable que algún paquete lo tenga como dependencia  :Wink: , yo lo tengo instalado y no tengo problemas  :Smile: 

Saludos

 *Quote:*   

> Hola. Compile Xorg 7.0, hice todo lo que lei. Tuve demasiados problemas..

 

Si tienes tiempo coméntalos  :Wink: 

----------

## maximan

 *maximan wrote:*   

> Mi migracion hacia la xorg 7.0 fue como lo previsto, funciono muy bien.
> 
> Tuve un problema al emerger los drivers de nvidia pero es porque tengo los patch del kernel no-2 y solo tuve que cambiar un ln -s del linux nada mas.
> 
> Me funciono bien con el ultimo driver de nvidia, que a su vez le tuve que poner el patch de mm (8762).
> ...

 

Resuelto, cambie los valores tipo grey, black y white por su respectivo RGB y listo

Maxi

----------

## cy5

 :Cool:   mi tarjeta de video es integrada bajo una tarjeta madre sys y me funciono bien ahora tengo que probar en en el otro server que si tiene una vga nvidia gforce  pero como estoy actualizando todo creoq ue hare las pruebas despues por que me faltan 133 paquetes por actualizar....  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## -KuRT-

Pues a mi me da este error al intentar compilar el nuevo xorg, mas concretamente en el paquete libxkbfile  :Sad: 

cout.c:657: error: parse error before "XkbDescPtr"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeomOverlays':

cout.c:662: error: `XkbOverlayPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:662: error: parse error before "ol"

cout.c:663: error: `XkbOverlayRowPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:664: error: `XkbOverlayKeyPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:666: error: `section' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:667: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:668: error: `ol' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:669: error: `row' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:670: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:671: error: `section_num' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:672: error: `key' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:713: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:721: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrGeomRows"

cout.c:722: error: parse error before "XkbDescPtr"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeomRows':

cout.c:727: error: syntax error before "row"

cout.c:728: error: syntax error before "key"

cout.c:730: error: `row' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:730: error: `section' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:731: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:731: error: `section_num' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:732: error: `key' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:752: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:756: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrGeomSections"

cout.c:756: error: parse error before "XkbDescPtr"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeomSections':

cout.c:759: error: syntax error before "section"

cout.c:761: error: `section' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:761: error: `geom' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:762: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:762: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:817: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:821: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrGeomAliases"

cout.c:821: error: parse error before "XkbDescPtr"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeomAliases':

cout.c:823: error: `geom' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:825: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:834: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:838: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrGeometry"

cout.c:838: error: parse error before "XkbDescPtr"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeometry':

cout.c:840: error: `XkbGeometryPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:840: error: parse error before "geom"

cout.c:843: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:845: error: `False' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:847: error: `geom' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:848: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:897: error: `None' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:909: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:913: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrGeomFile"

cout.c:913: error: parse error before "XkbFileInfo"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrGeomFile':

cout.c:915: error: `Bool' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:915: error: parse error before "ok"

cout.c:917: error: `ok' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:917: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:917: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:922: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrLayout"

cout.c:922: error: parse error before "XkbFileInfo"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrLayout':

cout.c:924: error: `Bool' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:924: error: parse error before "ok"

cout.c:925: error: `XkbDescPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:927: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:927: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:928: error: `ok' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:928: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:936: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrSemantics"

cout.c:936: error: parse error before "XkbFileInfo"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrSemantics':

cout.c:938: error: `Bool' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:938: error: parse error before "ok"

cout.c:939: error: `XkbDescPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:941: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:941: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:942: error: `ok' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:942: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:950: error: parse error before "WriteCHdrKeymap"

cout.c:950: error: parse error before "XkbFileInfo"

cout.c: In function `WriteCHdrKeymap':

cout.c:952: error: `Bool' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:952: error: parse error before "ok"

cout.c:953: error: `XkbDescPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:955: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:955: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:956: error: `ok' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:956: error: `file' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c: At top level:

cout.c:967: error: parse error before "XkbWriteCFile"

cout.c:967: error: parse error before "XkbFileInfo"

cout.c: In function `XkbWriteCFile':

cout.c:969: error: `Bool' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:969: error: parse error before "ok"

cout.c:970: error: `XkbDescPtr' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:971: error: `func' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:972: error: parse error before "FILE"

cout.c:976: error: `result' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:992: error: `False' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:994: error: `xkb' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:995: error: `out' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:997: error: `ok' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:1001: error: `name' undeclared (first use in this function)

cout.c:1035: error: `True' undeclared (first use in this function)

make[2]: *** [maprules.lo] Error 1

make[2]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

make[2]: *** [cout.lo] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3/src'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/libxkbfile-1.0.3/work/libxkbfile-1.0.3'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: x11-libs/libxkbfile-1.0.3 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1539:   Called dyn_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 939:   Called src_compile

  ebuild.sh, line 1248:   Called x-modular_src_compile

  x-modular.eclass, line 327:   Called x-modular_src_make

  x-modular.eclass, line 322:   Called die

!!! emake failed

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Que es lo que ocurre??? Este es mi make.conf, por si sirve de ayuda.

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=pentium3"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}"

USE="berkdb X -gnome -kde samba gpm nls nptl spell alsa"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

LINGUAS="es"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://linuv.uv.es/mirror/gentoo"

INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard mouse evdev"

VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia vesa vga"

Saludos

----------

## cameta

¿Has borrado el directorio /usr/lib/X11/xkb?

----------

